
Los Angeles to become 2nd best in public transportation by 2028 Olympics - mgh2
https://la.curbed.com/2017/8/4/16098474/olympics-transit-future-subway-rail
======
mgh2
This is an analogy to what happened to Skytrain in Vancouver for the 2010
Olympics.

